# Protektorenjacke für kleine Frau



## AndiBar361 (23. März 2018)

Hi Mädels,

ich hoffe ich darf hier schreiben 
Suche verzweifelt eine passende Protektorenjacke für meine Freundin.
Sie ist 162 groß, schlank, die Schultern sind eher schmal. Bisher passt einfach nichts.
Bisher haben wir anprobiert:
POC VPD 2.0 DH in S - passt gar nicht
Sweet Protection Bearsuit in S - passt gar nicht
661 Evo Kurzarm in S - Schultern zu weit hinten, rutscht hoch
Alpinestars Evo Kurzarm in XS - Schultern passen nicht
Alpinestars Stella MX ist bestellt.

Im Netz finde ich keine passenden Tests, Frauen spezifischen Jacken gibt es irgendwie so gut wie keine.
Auch Erfahrungsberichte habe ich kaum welche gefunden.

Kennt jemand das Problem? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
Es sollte kein Mega Plastikpanzer sein

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## laspirit2014 (23. März 2018)

Ich habe gestern die Evoc Protektorenjacke in Größe M gekauft. Bin 165 cm groß bzw. klein. Ausserdem kommt ja auch etwas auf die Oberweite bei Frau an  Die Schulterprotektoren lassen sich super mittels drei Strippen je Schulterseite anpassen https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/protection-wear/protector-jacket  Hier findest du alle Informationen incl. Größenangaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (24. März 2018)

Ich habe die gleiche Jacke auch in M, bin aber 186cm groß, hoffe sie passt dir, der Rückenprotektor ist ganz schon lang insgesamt.


----------



## zrk (24. März 2018)

Probiere mal von troy lee die Jacke BP-HW... Entweder in "S", oder zur Not auch in großen Juniorgrößen.


----------



## maidle (29. März 2018)

Also ich bin 1,60 und mir hat die evoc Weste in der Länge nicht gepasst.
Hab jetzt von leatt die jacky 4.5 die ist ziemlich gut.


----------

